# Monster Buck NW Ohio...?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I heard a second hand story about a possible record buck being harvested in southern Hancock co. anyone have details...? AH2


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

We hear these stories every year, hopefully someone knows firsthand and can post a pic, it'd be neat to see!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd of had a coronary event if that buck would have walked into my line of sight.....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Holy crap! What a snarly, snaggly head of bone that guy has!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

He's a freak for sure. Lots of character in the rack. Gonna score quite high with all the non typical points. Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

That's hard to believe


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

This one was killed in Fairfield County 200+ is what was on Facebook


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

My god wata beast!!


----------



## D Mac (Jan 5, 2011)

Confirmed kill in Sugar Grove area. Fairfield County


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

bobk said:


> View attachment 196511


The information I had on this deer was that it was over 300 inches green and net of 286 pending drying. If that score holds it will be the second largest P&Y buck of all time. The deer was taken on camera and that episode is supposed to air sometime in the third quarter of 2016.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I suppose that explains some of the paucity of info on this buck. He's going to be on TV! There was something like this last year. Folks were going crazy looking for a big buck supposedly shot somewhere in Ohio. Turns out it was scheduled to be in a Spring edition of North American Whitetail, so they didn't want the pics and story spread all over before they could get the mag out. I can understand that. 

BTW, where are all the folks who gripe that the DOW "killed all the deer" on these threads?


----------

